# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: کد مشترک در زامارین

## vbkaar

سلام. من چند روزی هست که در مورد زامارین تحقیق میکنم ولی باز یک سری چیزها برام مبهم هست.با توجه به اینکه به ios دسترسی ندارم، میخواستم بدونم آیا میشه در زامارین یک کد نوشت که بشه از همون برای اندروید و Ios خروجی گرفت. الان من میخوام از اپ که پروژه اش از نوع Shared هست، یک لیست رو از restful api دریافت کنم. وقتی از httpclient موجود در System.Net.Http استفاده میکنم ، وقتی موس رو روی کلاس میبرم در توضیحاتش مینویسه که این کلاس در ios موجود نیست. میخواستم ببینم واقعا کار نمیکنه در Ios؟ راه حلش چیه؟ برای ارسال درخواست http به صورتی که cross platform باشه باید چکار کرد؟ آیا اصلا میشه در زامارین بدون دردسر زیاد یک کد رو در قسمت shared پروژه نوشت و روی همه پلتفرم ها اجرا کرد؟ بدون اینکه لازم باشه برای پروژه مربوط به هر پلتفرم کد خاصی نوشته بشه؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## vbkaar

یعنی هیچ کسی اینجا با زامارین در این اندازه کار نکرده!

----------


## samad1372

تو قسمت refrences=> manage nuget packages برو و پکیج های مربوط به ios رو نصب کن خودش کلاس های مربوط به اون رو میاره

----------

